# 9 weeks pregnant. This discharge normal ?



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies.

I'm 9 weeks pregnant after 2 miscarriages. I haven't gotten this far and got a bit concerned when I saw this in my knickers. I know it's normal to get discharge but this colour ??

I just want to know what's normal and what's not. Sorry for the picture but I just need to know.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## go_dons

Hi,

Firstly, congratulations on your pregnancy!

I am currently 6 weeks 3 days pregnant after 2 miscarriages and a chemical pregnancy so I completely understand how hard it is not to worry about every little thing. I've been stalking this board but haven't posted or introduced myself yet as I don't quite feel confident yet and am stupidly scared of jinxing it. I'll participate more once things are a bit further along but I just wanted to put your mind at ease as to me that just looks like the colour normal white pregnancy discharge can go as it dries. I don't see any hint of brown or red or pink in it (all of which can still be fine of course but are more worrisome). The amount of discharge you get will likely get more as your pregnancy progresses and so become more noticeable on your undies. 

I hope this helps you to relax a bit :)


----------



## Dill

Yellow, or even orange, is also totally normal in the early stages of pregnancy while your body produces the mucous plug. :)


----------

